# Pinar Atalay schwanger



## fredclever (27 Aug. 2016)

Die allseits bekannte und beliebte Moderatorin der Tagesthemen, Pinar Atala ist schwanger. Vorrausichtlich ab MItte Februar 2017 wird sie in eine längere Babypause gehen. Auf diesem Wege wünsche ich der werdenden Mutter alles Gute.


----------



## Tittelelli (28 Aug. 2016)

das sind die Nachrichten die die Welt verändern.


----------



## Marcel_9696 (13 Sep. 2016)

Echt toll dass ist eine tolle Frau


----------

